# RIP Brad Delp.........



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Died before he got old............

http://www.boston.com/ae/music/arti...d_singer_brad_delp_dies_at_55/?p1=MEWell_Pos1


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Major bummer. Boston was/is my favorite band of all time. Seen them 6 times live. I will miss him for sure.


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

Crap. What a loss... RIP Brad.

GREAT pic GC!!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

> A family statement on behalf of Brad Delp was issued Saturday night by Peggy Rose, a family spokeswoman:
> 
> “On behalf of the Delp family and Brad’s fiancé, Pamela Sullivan, it is with great sorrow that we announce the passing of Bradley Delp, the legendary vocalist of the rock band ‘BOSTON.’ Brad was admired and loved by many, known as the ‘man with the golden voice’ and recognized throughout the music community as ‘the nicest man in rock and roll.’ Brad will be deeply missed by (all) of his family, friends, fans and the entire music community.”
> 
> ...


----------



## mrdylan (Apr 22, 2006)

Pretty sad indeed. I like the usual hits when I first started playing guitar years ago but I have not been a huge fan since. From what I have been reading though he was a very nice person and will be sadly missed.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

RIP Brad. One of the more recognizable voices in 70s.


----------



## rippinglickfest (Jan 1, 2006)

*Rip*

Does anybody know the cause of death? That news report said he was apparently in good health?


----------



## EL34POWER (Jan 16, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Major bummer. Boston was/is my favorite band of all time. Seen them 6 times live. I will miss him for sure.


That's a great picture. You are very lucky to have seen them. It was one of my dreams to see/hear them. I have never had the chance to go. I was telling my wife and friends not too long ago that When they came 12hrs "driving distance" to me, i wouldn't care how much the tickets were i was going. Brad and Tom are one of the main reasons i started playing. I was really disturbed when i found out. I put on a greatest hits yesterday and played along with watery eyes... Call me a sissy i don't care... Damn, Damn, Damn i still can't beleive he died..


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

It's the one band I have actually traveled to see. I seen them in Detroit a few times and Cleveland. The other shows were Hamilton and Toronto. But that's the thing with some of these bands, they are getting on in years and before you know it, they may be gone. Especially some of my bands, the 70's and 80's bands. 

Boston may continue on without him, but for some of those tunes it was Brad or nobody. Fran Cosmo was helping out on a lot of the vocals the last few years. Brad was having issues hitting those high notes like he did way back when.


----------



## rippinglickfest (Jan 1, 2006)

*I've gotten used to bad news*

I just found out that he committed suicide.
Cause of death was Carbon Monoxide poisoning.


----------



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

*way too sad..*

ATKINSON, N.H. -- Police released new information on Wednesday night about the death of former Boston lead singer Brad Delp.

Earlier in the day, Delp's family had released a statement that said the 55-year-old's death in his Atkinson home on Friday was the result of suicide.

The first officer at the scene, Atkinson police Lt. William Baldwin, said that Delp's fiancee, Pamela Sullivan, was outside the home and frantic when he arrived. 

Sullivan had spent the previous night with friends and went to the home after calling and getting no response from Delp.

Baldwin immediately discovered that the rock star left notes to guide and protect emergency workers.

"We found a note on the door in the garage which led into the house, and we found another note on his bedroom door, 'caution carbon monoxide,' and then there was a little statement on there. We went looking for him. We didn't see him at first," said Baldwin.

Baldwin said that Delp had placed towels under the bedroom door and the door of the master bathroom where he took his own life by carbon monoxide poisoning.

"In the bathroom where he was located there were two charcoal grills that were in the shower that were smoldering slightly," said Baldwin.

Baldwin said he did not know why Delp took his life.

Neighbors and friends have said that he seemed to have so much going for him.

Delp was planning a summertime wedding to his fiancee. He played in a popular Beatles tribute band called Beatlejuice and he was rehearsing to tour again with Boston in the next couple of months.

"He left some notes for some family members. They were sealed. We respect their privacy, so we didn't ask what was in them," said Baldwin. "It's always sad when you have a longtime resident that's a good person that passes away. It's a loss to the community as well. Our hearts and prayers go out to the family.

Delp's family released a statement on Wednesday afternoon.

"He was a man who gave all he had to give to everyone around him, whether family, friends, fans or strangers," the statement said. "He gave as long as he could, as best he could, and he was very tired. We take comfort in knowing that he is now, at last, at peace."

The family's statement said Sullivan, Delp's children and their mother, Delp's ex-wife Micki Delp, were grateful for the sympathy they had received.

Delp joined Boston in the mid-1970s and sang two of its biggest hits, "More than a Feeling" and "Long Time."

A public memorial is being planned.


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

Leaving notes for emergency workers.... no doubt to protect them. That says alot about the man, doesn't it? So sad. Rest in peace....


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

tragic, can't understand that, but you never know what the story is. Only he did.


----------



## mrdylan (Apr 22, 2006)

I am really shocked. I am not a fan but from what I have read he was such a nice person and had so much going for him. One can only dream to have the life he did it is the Rock N Roll dream 100%.

Guess he had his reasons and unless he left a huge note or book not many will know I suppose.

Suicide sucks.

:confused-smiley-010


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

*This one takes a twist*

Sounds like there was more than meets the eye on this.



> CONCORD, N.H. (AP) - The band Boston spoke to people's souls during the 1970s with smash hits like "More Than a Feeling" and "Peace of Mind." But two weeks after lead singer Brad Delp's suicide at his New Hampshire home, bad feelings abound.
> 
> Current members of the band, including the chief songwriter and founder, Tom Scholz, were not informed about or invited to Delp's funeral, which was attended by early band members who opposed Scholz in a 1980s legal battle.
> 
> ...


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I hope they put this one together some day. Would be great.



> After hearing that Beatlejuice planned to put on one last concert as a tribute to Brad, we decided we would really like to do something similar with BOSTON. After all, people around the world have listened to Brad singing these songs for thirty years.
> 
> We planned to let several well known singers that had a history with BOSTON cover Brad's lead vocal parts, and invite all our former bandmembers to sit in during the performance. The musicians and crew members of BOSTON feel like they are a part of a family, the loss affected us all, and we needed to get together again one more time. BOSTON concerts are what brought us together in the first place, so it seemed like the best thing to do for everyone.
> 
> ...


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Sordid details of the last day's of Brad Delp. It's an ugly mess

Last days of Brad Delp


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Man, that's a whole buncha messed up.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

fretboard said:


> Man, that's a whole buncha messed up.


I'm not sure I even follow it... So basically a bizarre love pentagon? between him, 2 sisters, his fiancée and a guy she was cheating on him with??


----------



## Bohdan (Jan 19, 2012)

Wow, such a sad story....


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

I only skimmed the story the other day but I found it sad that someone is putting blame on Tom Scholz. 

I guess he is the pot of gold and someone is "lawyering up".


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

The band always was Scholz and Delp. I don't like to say that the original touring band were hired musicians but its pretty close to the truth. On the other hand working with Scholz is kind of like working with Billy Corgan. He is a perfectionist and demands total control over his work. So that can be a tough situation at times.


----------

